# what is Upper C minimum in stream?



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

in 20 something years i’ve never seen the Upper C this low .... maybe i have once back in the 90s. it’s at about 800 cfs.

i thought when they built the pump house wave they also settled on 1000 cfs minimum ??

anyone know ?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

It was down around 400 back during the drought of '02 - '03. The instream flow right only applies when they the water's there to release, and the BOR is probably trying to stretch it out for the entire summer / fall.


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

Usually Shoshone power plant does water calls, but they are still dumping water from the dam. The dam is usually been closed by June. I'm wondering if they are doing maintenance and how long before they are back in business. Hate them all you want, shoshone power plant usually keeps the water coming.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

SlipShot said:


> Hate them all you want, shoshone power plant usually keeps the water coming.


Yeah, The "Public Service" water right is very senior and keeps the water going for us to boat throughout the summer. Here's a good article on it:

Shoshone hydro plant, the most fascinating water right in the West


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> Yeah, The "Public Service" water right is very senior and keeps the water going for us to boat throughout the summer. Here's a good article on it:
> 
> Shoshone hydro plant, the most fascinating water right in the West


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

I have done the section from Pump House to State Bridge hundreds of times. I've seen it get low "below 800" several times. I've talk to people who say they have done it at 500. Personaly the lowest I've done it is at 575. Anything below 800 for me is risky. I've had to get out and drag my 16 foot Aire Lion several times. Mostly because I'm fishing and not paying attention. One thing to watch out for is at Needles Eye, the river right run, there is a rock right in the middle at very low flows. You may want to go left or risk getting hung up. I've seen more than one boat hung up there. Yarmigan also has a couple of rocks that potentially could pin your rig. Right before the Island Camp it's very shallow also right before the Benches. Just be careful and you'll be alright


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for reminding me, Riverratton!

I remember scouting Rodeo at really low water and there was a really sharp rock right in the middle at the bottom of the drop. Scout if it's really low....


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

For what it's worth, my wife guided from Pumphouse to Rancho some years ago. They stopped taking customers when the water reach 800.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

smhoeher said:


> For what it's worth, my wife guided from Pumphouse to Rancho some years ago. They stopped taking customers when the water reach 800.


Yeah, if you really want to get the ultimate low water commercial boating experience, they'll still be taking folks down Browns when it hits 250....


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Ive done it below 800 lots of times, and it dips below 800 most years. There's plenty of water to get a raft down.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

It got under 500 for a bit ... 3 years ago? We were still pushing 16 footers down on commercial trips and making trip times... barely.


----------



## jbri51 (Oct 1, 2020)

Lowest I've run is 560 on a commercial trip... yay!


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

As of this morning it's at 435 cfs. Too low, at least for me. It would be a bummer to get hung up and have to walk out.


----------



## Tips^Up (Jul 19, 2010)

338 CFS today! Anyone with experience running it this low?


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

I have no idea why, but back in March 2012 there was a warm spell and we ran pumphouse to state bridge at 290 CFS. I distinctly remember dragging the boat through the braids above little gore/eye of the needle and barely scrapping through the small stuff (cable, etc) above state bridge. Even more nuts is that was before we had a frame so four of us were trying to paddle our way down. Young and stupid I guess. My notes say to never ever do that again.


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

I have run it at 376 once and it was a chore. You have to really pay attention to not get hung up and when the W came up below Yarmony it was a PITA> Pumphouse to Rancho rowing continuously took 11 hours. Would not do it again.


----------



## cthorndike (Nov 21, 2017)

Ran Pumphouse to Rancho yesterday at ~450cfs in a 14ft. Needle Eye has a sharp exposed rock in the middle of the right channel, but left channel looked clear. There are definitely more obstacles, but all were manageable. I ran soft tubes and didn't need to get out of the captain's chair, let alone get out of the boat to get through anything, but definitely need to be on alert. Captain W was low and we were off the water in 3hrs without stops. It was still a zoo up there.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

I worked down there in 02-03 350 cfs was the norm. You might have to get out and push but at least it’s only ankle deep


----------

